# Researching Great Grandfather, Able Seaman Arthur Tickner (J52494)



## freshfields70 (Jan 1, 2013)

Hello there,

I'm researching the military career of my great grandfather Arthur Tickner who was in the RNVR and then saw active service during the Great War (he died on HMS Comet in August 1918).

I have no photograph of him and wondered if there were any crew shots of sailors from HMS Comet or the other ships he served on which included:

HMS Woolwich 2 Jun-25 Oct 1916
Attentive 26 Oct 1916 - 7 March 1917
Blenheim 1 Aug 1917 - 11 June 1918

Any further information would be of great interest.


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello and welcome,

By the information you have posted, I suppose you already have a copy of his service records. If not it is here:http://discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk/SearchUI/Details?uri=D6951415

See attached for his medals -Victory Medal and British War Medal.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## Rosewitch63 (Nov 10, 2013)

Hi. I am Arthur's great-niece so would be interested to know how you're getting on. Sadly I don't have a photo.


----------

